# AiO Wakü Radiator



## MickHH (9. September 2018)

*AiO Wakü Radiator*

Hallo an alle Leser,

derzeit habe ich meinen Radiator "Arctic COOLER 240" im Gehäuse oben am Deckel verbaut. Nun wollte ich eine Änderung vollziehen und den Radiator in die Front setzen, dabei würde die Oberkante des Radiator(wo die Schläuche sind) etwa auf gleicher Höhe wie die Pumpe sein.


Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, das der Radi zwingend über der Pumpe verbaut werden muss, also so wie er jetzt ist.


Wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen und ist wirklich davon abzuraten??

Danke


----------



## Traylite (9. September 2018)

*AW: A/O Wakü Radiator*

So weit mir bekannt ist sind AIO`s geschlossene Kreisläufe in denen praktisch keine Luft mehr voranden ist und dadurch sollte es eigentlich egal sein ob der Radiator gleich hoch oder sogar unter der Pumpe sitzt.

Aber hier wird sich bestimmt noch jemand finden der dir das genauer sagen kann

Gruß Tray


----------



## Torben456 (9. September 2018)

*AW: A/O Wakü Radiator*

In einem geschlossenen Kreislauf sprich bei einer AiO ist das egal, habe ne alte enermax liqtech 240 in meinem 3. Rechner auch in der Front, die Pumpe hat genauso viel Power, da musste dir kein Kopf machen. 
Du solltest nur darauf achten die Lüfter richtig zu montieren, so das sie von vorne frische Luft einziehen und durch den Radiator blasen.


----------



## MickHH (9. September 2018)

*AW: A/O Wakü Radiator*

Danke, die Arctic ist echt super. Nun wollte ich einen Tausch zur Silent Loop 280 machen. Diese hat aber Luft drin und da heißt es kein Problem. Jetzt wird hier geschrieben von einem geschlossenen Kreislauf ohne Luft..........wie soll ich das bewerten??Etwas nachfüllen, aber nicht komplett voll wegen der Wärmeausdehnung oder so??


----------



## Nordwind2000 (19. September 2018)

*AW: AiO Wakü Radiator*

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass der Support von be quiet! mal erwähnt hat, dass die SilentLoop nur zu 99% gefüllt ist.

Jetzt kann man sich ausrechnen, dass es sich dabei um 10 bis 20 ml handelt.

Sollte nicht all zu viel ausmachen.

Teste es doch einfach.
So lange Pumpe und Radiator, ungefähr gleiche Höhe haben, würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

